# [S]: GameStar Spiele-Box, Sonderheft 01/08



## bundesgerd (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich suche das Gamestar Sonderheft 01/08, die sogenannte Spiele-Box mit 10 Vollversionen auf 3 DVDs.

Besitzt jemand noch die DVDs und würde sie mir verkaufen?

Link zum Cover des Heftes:
http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de/imageview.php?image_id=14757&limit=0


Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Karl


----------



## Adamanthul (26. Mai 2011)

Falsches Forum?


----------



## bundesgerd (29. Mai 2011)

ach Mist   ,

hast recht, also bitte löschen.


----------

